# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یه سوال در مورد یه رشته خاص

## A.H.M

سلام بچه ها امیدوارم هرکی به نتیجه تلاشاش برسه.

بچه ها من گند زدم و احتمالا رتبه لازم برای سه گانه ها و فیزیو و بینایی رو نیارم
الان دو روزه دارم فکر میکنم و به این نتیجه رسیدم پزشکی واقعا رشته ای نبود که از ته دل میخواستم... شاید برای پول و موقعیت خوب میخواستمش
من از بچگی عاشق طبیعت و اکولوژی و بویژه میکروارگانیسم ها بودم
الان که میدونم پزشکی نمیارم بنظرتون بهتر نیست برم سراغ علاقه ام?میخواستم بدونم کدوم رشته به میکرو ارگانیسم ها (باکتری ویروس قارچ اغازی) می پردازه ?
میکروبیولوژی???
و با توجه به اینکه این رشته تحقیقاتیه ایا درامد لازم برای یه اقا برای امرار معاش رو داره? ته این شغل چیه?و بغیر از استخدام تو ازمایشگاه ایا جای دیگری هم برای کار داره?

----------


## A.H.M

کسی نظری نداره یا همه باز تو حواشی درصد خوب نظام جدیدن?

----------


## ha.hg

> کسی نظری نداره یا همه باز تو حواشی درصد خوب نظام جدیدن?


سلام 
به نظرم اینجا به نتیجه نمیرسین (همون دلایلی که خودتون میدونید حواشی این چند روز اخیرو...........) به طور حضوری برین از دانشجوها و فارغ تحصیلای این رشته و یا مشاور کار بلد بپرسید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> کسی نظری نداره یا همه باز تو حواشی درصد خوب نظام جدیدن?


دقیقا میکروبیولوژی هست اون رشته خاص اما اطلاعاتی درباره بازارکار و درآمدش ندارم صرفا اسمشو شنیده بودم
اگه جدی هستی خیلی تخصصی تر دنبال کن ، اینجا فروم عمومیه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## A.H.M

> دقیقا میکروبیولوژی هست اون رشته خاص اما اطلاعاتی درباره بازارکار و درآمدش ندارم صرفا اسمشو شنیده بودم
> اگه جدی هستی خیلی تخصصی تر دنبال کن ، اینجا فروم عمومیه


ممنون. یه چند جا تحقیق کردم گفتن جذب میکروبیولوژی سخته و علوم ازمایشگاهی رو برمیدارن
ایا علوم ازمایشگاهی هم همون تحقیقات رو دارن بنظرت??

----------


## mohi.goli

> ممنون. یه چند جا تحقیق کردم گفتن جذب میکروبیولوژی سخته و علوم ازمایشگاهی رو برمیدارن
> ایا علوم ازمایشگاهی هم همون تحقیقات رو دارن بنظرت??


میکروبیولوژی و ژنتیک و زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی تقریبا یکین و چند واحد باهم اختلاف دارن اگه تصمیمت اینه ک از راه درس کار پیدا کنی فک کنم این سه تا رشته آنچنان بازار کار خوبی ندارن مگه اینکه بخوای اپلای کنی یا تا دکتری پیش بری ک بازم تضمین شده نیست اما علوم آزمایشگاهی استخدام و بازار کارش بهتره هرچند اونم عالی نیست ولی از میکروبیولوژی بهتره

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> ممنون. یه چند جا تحقیق کردم گفتن جذب میکروبیولوژی سخته و علوم ازمایشگاهی رو برمیدارن
> ایا علوم ازمایشگاهی هم همون تحقیقات رو دارن بنظرت??


پسر‌خالم علوم آزمایشگاهی خونده ، هرچی سوال داری بپرس من جوابش رو واست میگیرم که منبع موثق باشه

----------


## A.H.M

> پسر‌خالم علوم آزمایشگاهی خونده ، هرچی سوال داری بپرس من جوابش رو واست میگیرم که منبع موثق باشه


ممنون میشم ازش درمورد اینا بپرسی
اینکه چی میخونن چقدر با میکروبیولوژی شباهت دارند درامدشون چقدره واقعی و اینکه ته رشته چیه امکان مهاجرت چطوره و ...
ممنون

----------


## sara_7886

سلام 
پارسال بعد از اومدن نتایج اولیه همه رشته هایی که میشه انتخاب کرد رو نوشتم اونایی ک دوستشون داشتم و اونایی ک اطلاعاتی در موردشون نداشتم رو نوشتم و تحقیقاتم رو شروع کردم به حدی سر انتخاب رشته تحقیق کردم ک حتی تو اون مدت تا دراوردن لیست نهاییم حتی وقت غذا خوردنم ب خودم نمیدادم با کمک سه نفر دیگه یکی دانشجوی پزشکی دو تا مشاور و کلی سختی انتخاب رشته کردم سرتون رو درد نیارم : ) این رشته رو هم تحقیق کردم بیشتر به علاقه های شما نزدیکه تا علوم آزمایشگاهی ...بیکاری تو این رشته بیشتره 
حجم فارغ التحصیل بیشتری داره چون رتبه بالاتری میگیره و دانشگاه های بیشتری دارن ...اگه خیلی تلاش کنین ممکنه بتونین تو آزمایشگاه مشغول بشین (یکی از دوستام با ارشد ژنتیک ماهی ۲و نیم میگیره ) یا با ادامه تحصیل استاد دانشگاه بشید در مورد مهاجرت اگه هدف اصلی شماست مهندسی بخونین خیلی راحتتره 
امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره من با چندتا از فارغ التحصیلاش هم دوست شدم گفتن عاقبت روشنی نداره اونا پرستاری رو ترجیح میدادن حالا باز برای همه درست نیس بگیم شاید شما موفق بشید

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام بچه ها امیدوارم هرکی به نتیجه تلاشاش برسه.
> 
> بچه ها من گند زدم و احتمالا رتبه لازم برای سه گانه ها و فیزیو و بینایی رو نیارم
> الان دو روزه دارم فکر میکنم و به این نتیجه رسیدم پزشکی واقعا رشته ای نبود که از ته دل میخواستم... شاید برای پول و موقعیت خوب میخواستمش
> من از بچگی عاشق طبیعت و اکولوژی و بویژه میکروارگانیسم ها بودم
> الان که میدونم پزشکی نمیارم بنظرتون بهتر نیست برم سراغ علاقه ام?میخواستم بدونم کدوم رشته به میکرو ارگانیسم ها (باکتری ویروس قارچ اغازی) می پردازه ?
> میکروبیولوژی???
> و با توجه به اینکه این رشته تحقیقاتیه ایا درامد لازم برای یه اقا برای امرار معاش رو داره? ته این شغل چیه?و بغیر از استخدام تو ازمایشگاه ایا جای دیگری هم برای کار داره?


حالا از کجا میدونی این علاقه به طبیعتت ناشی از جو زدگی، سرخوردگی و نرسیدن به هدفت نیس؟ اول تکلیف خودت رو با خودت مشخص کن بعد تصمیم بگیر.
اگه کنکورتو خراب کردی بشین با خودت دو دوتا چارتا بکن ببین میتونی یه سالم کنکور بدی یا نه؟
اما راجع به رشته میکروبیولوژی اینکه کلا رشته های تحقیقاتی تو ایران فایده ای ندارن چون بودجه خاصی بهشون تعلق نمیگیره. ساده بگم با خوندنش وقتتو تلف میکنی.
اگه کلا نمیتونی دوباره کنکور بدی یا یه رشته خوب دربیای توصیه م اینه که قید درسو بزنی بری سربازی بعد دنبال کار بگردی. کارایی بازار و ... شاید الان این حرف بهت بربخوره ولی چاهار سال دیگه بهش میرسی..

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام بچه ها امیدوارم هرکی به نتیجه تلاشاش برسه.
> 
> بچه ها من گند زدم و احتمالا رتبه لازم برای سه گانه ها و فیزیو و بینایی رو نیارم
> الان دو روزه دارم فکر میکنم و به این نتیجه رسیدم پزشکی واقعا رشته ای نبود که از ته دل میخواستم... شاید برای پول و موقعیت خوب میخواستمش
> من از بچگی عاشق طبیعت و اکولوژی و بویژه میکروارگانیسم ها بودم
> الان که میدونم پزشکی نمیارم بنظرتون بهتر نیست برم سراغ علاقه ام?میخواستم بدونم کدوم رشته به میکرو ارگانیسم ها (باکتری ویروس قارچ اغازی) می پردازه ?
> میکروبیولوژی???
> و با توجه به اینکه این رشته تحقیقاتیه ایا درامد لازم برای یه اقا برای امرار معاش رو داره? ته این شغل چیه?و بغیر از استخدام تو ازمایشگاه ایا جای دیگری هم برای کار داره?


دقیقا چه رشته ای میخوای بری؟ 
میکروبیولوژی چند تا شاخه داره

----------


## کنکورک

علوم آزمایشگاهی مناسب تر از میکروبیولوژی هست.از چند جهت: :Yahoo (35): می تونی کارشناسی ارشد بسیاری رشته های علوم پایه پزشکی شرکت کنی با پایه قویتر از گروههای زیست شناسی( میکروبیولوژی .سلولی مولوکولی و...) .مثل قارچ شناسی. هماتولوژی.ایمنی شناسی.ویروس شناسی و....دوم اینکه آزمایشگاه بخوای بزنی بعد از دکتری فقط به لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی مجوز میدهند.یعنی دکتری مثلا قارچ شناسی باشی ولی لیسانس ات میکروبیولوژی باشه بهت مجوز نمیدهند.

----------


## A.H.M

> علوم آزمایشگاهی مناسب تر از میکروبیولوژی هست.از چند جهت:می تونی کارشناسی ارشد بسیاری رشته های علوم پایه پزشکی شرکت کنی با پایه قویتر از گروههای زیست شناسی( میکروبیولوژی .سلولی مولوکولی و...) .مثل قارچ شناسی. هماتولوژی.ایمنی شناسی.ویروس شناسی و....دوم اینکه آزمایشگاه بخوای بزنی بعد از دکتری فقط به لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی مجوز میدهند.یعنی دکتری مثلا قارچ شناسی باشی ولی لیسانس ات میکروبیولوژی باشه بهت مجوز نمیدهند.


ممنون

----------

